# Variable USE suggestions ?

## -JeaN-

Salut tout le monde,

J'ai fini d'installer gentoo hier, voila le contenu de ma variable USE :

```
USE="mmx sse 3dnow"
```

Vu que je souhaite installer kde, et pas mal de truc à coté, y compris une plateforme de developpement, je suis allé lire le USE-Howto, et voila la nouvelle variable USE que je compte utiliser ce soir :

```
USE="mmx sse 3dnow gphoto2 X dga opengl kde qt qtmt gnome gtk gtk2 evo gtkhtml motif tcltk imlib ncurses sdl svga gif jpeg png tiff gd avi mpeg quicktime alsa dvd xmms oggvorbis flash encode mozilla truetype xml xml2 pdflib tetex java perl python libwww libg++ mysql odbc cdr doc icc jikes leim mikmod readline xv zlib"
```

Est-ce de la folie ? Est-ce que ça va tout detruire / prendre des siècles à compiler ?

Merci pour les infos !   :Very Happy: 

JeaN

----------

## dioxmat

USE, ca sert a definir des trucs que tu veux compiler en plus generalement. ou un truc alternatif.

par exemple si tu as un USE avec gnome dedans, xchat sera compile avec support gnome. si tu as deja gnome installe le temps de compil sera le meme. sinon il va tinstaller gnome avant :)

normalement ca ne doit rien detruire par contre :_)

a titre d'exemple, voila mon USE :

USE="3dnow afs -alsa -arts cdr crypt doc -dvd encode -esd gif gnome gtk gtkhtml imap imlib -java jpeg -nls maildir mbox mikmod mmx mozilla opengl oggvorbis oss png samba sdl ssl truetype X xml xml2 xv zlib -svga"

je nai pas de lecteur dvd, jutilise pas alsa ni arts, je deteste les versions francaises des softs, donc voila :)

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Je pense qu'il est plus utile de mettre dans USE ce qu'on ne veut pas plutôt que ce qu'on veut.

Les ebuilds vont normalement charger automatiquement les dépendances requises pour le logiciel, donc pas la peine de tout préciser...

----------

## dioxmat

oui, mais on est jamais trop prudent :)

en fait la plupart des flags que tout le monde veut sont deja la par default. personellement jai re-specifie plin de trucs des fois que les flags par defaut changent :)

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Moi je n'ai spécifié que ce que je ne voulais pas (du genre tout ce qui concerne X pour ma machine serveur), et je n'ai jamais eu de problêmes.

Mais c'est vrai qu'on est jamais trop prudent   :Smile: 

----------

## pounard

perso g rien mais rien du tout dans ma variable USE, j' avait juste rajouter -opengl ou quelque chose comme ca quand j' ai emergé winex, mais c tout... et ca marche aussi bien, g jamais eu de pbm,...

je pense que le USE t' en a vraiment besoin, et que temeporairement, si ta un prog qui se compile pas avec les bonnes options direct, cas dans lequel tu t' en apercois assez vite paskeu ca marche pas comme tu veux....

donc a mon avis ta pas a t' inquieter, si ya pbm avec ton USE tu t' en rendra compte assez vite par toi meme

----------

